# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Χρονοκυκλώματα >  >  Κύκλωμα delay power off

## tgi

Καλημέρα σε όλους σας
θέλω να φτιάξω ένα κύκλωμα χρονοκαθυστέρησης (όσο πιο απλό γίνεται) όπου να έχει την εξής παρακάτω συμπεριφορά :
Το κύκλωμα θα έχει : ένα καλώδιο όπου θα είναι ο ακροδέκτης 1, μία γή και οι εξοδοι από τον relay
ακροδέκτης 1 : Δέχετε τάση 0V ή 12V και ειναι και η κύρια τροφοδοσία του κυκλώματος & εξοδος relay 12V/1A 
Ο ακροδέκτης 1 εν ηρεμία έχει 0V και το relay δεν θα είναι οπλισμένο
Οταν ο ακροδέκτης 1 πάρει τάση 12V τότε το relay θα παραμένει να μην οπλίζει!
Οταν ο ακροδέκτης 1 ξαναγυρίσεις στα 0V τότε το relay θα οπλίσει και θα μείνει οπλισμένο για 20-30 sec και επιστρέφει στην αρχική του κατάσταση (μη οπλισμένο)

Μπορείτε να με βοηθήσετε κάπως και από κάπου να ξεκινήσω???
Οτι κυκλώματα βρήκα, ο relay ξεκινάει σχεδόν μαζί με την τροφοδοσία του ακροδέκτη 1

Ευχαρσιτώ

----------


## tgi

Τελικά το κύκλωμα το βρήκα και είναι αυτό : http://www.parmaja.com/pages/114
με την βοήθεια του *mikemtb* το έφτιαξα στα μέτρα μου και τώρα δουλεύει...
μόνο που έχει μικρή διάρκεια (5sec) και θέλω να το φτάσω στα 90sec
αν μπορεί να βοηθήσει κάποιος να μου υποδείξει κάποιο relay (3 επαφών), ευπρόσδεκτος!!!

----------


## her

Αύξησε την τιμή του πυκνωτή C2. Δοκίμασε κάπου στα 47μF ή και παραπάνω

----------


## tgi

Πειράζει πολύ που έβαλα αντι του BD140 ένα BC557B ????
Θα μεγαλώσω και τον C2 να δούμε !!!

----------


## Kernel Panic

> Πειράζει πολύ που έβαλα αντι του BD140 ένα BC557B ????
> Θα μεγαλώσω και τον C2 να δούμε !!!



για το συγκεκριμένο όχι δεν έχεις θέμα.

----------


## nestoras

Το ρόλο του "τροφοδοτικου" για το ρελε παιζει ο C1, ενω ο C2 καθοριζει τη διαρκεια. Αν ο C1 εκφορτιστει σε χρονο μικροτερο απο τον C2 τοτε το ρελε θα ξεοπλισει ουτως ή αλλως.

Αυτο που θελω να πω ειναι οτι ταυτοχρονα με τον  C2 θα πρεπει να αυξηθει κι ο C1.

Το κυκλωμα το θελεις για το προβλημα που εχει κι ο τυπος με το με το  UPS?

Αν ναι, τοτε μπορεις να αντικαταστεις το ρελε με εναν οπτοζευκτη και να ρυθμισεις τη διαρκεια αγωγης με μικροτερες τιμες πυκνωτων.

Επισης, το ρελε σου οταν παει να σβησει δεν "κλωτσαει" καθολου με αυτο το κυκλωμα; Ισως χρειαστει να παρεις μια θετικη αναδραση απο την εξοδο για να το κανεις να σβηνει αποτομα (ή να βαλεις εναν συγκριτη με υστερηση   που θα οδηγει τον οπτοζευκτη). Μολις εχω λιγο χρονο θα σου σχεδιασω το κυκλωμα αν δεν το καταλαβες.

Edit: Εσυ θελεις, αφου γινει διακοπη, μετα απο καποια δευτερολεπτα να παρεις "σημα" shutdown στον υπολογιστη (να οπλισει το ρελε). Το σημα αυτο θα πρεπει να εχει διαρκεια κατω απο 4 δευτερολεπτα γιατι αλλιως ο υπολογιστης απλα θα σβησει (hard shutdown). Οποτε θα πρεπει να ρυθμιστουν οι τιμες και των δυο πυκνωτων  C1 και C2 ετσι ωστε η διαρκεια οπλισης του ρελε να ειναι κατω απο τα 4sec.

----------


## Kernel Panic

τωρα που το ξανάδα, δεν εκπληρεί  αυτά που ζητάς στο πρώτο σου ποστ.
αν το θες για το ups, κατα την γνώμη μου δεν είναι και η καλλίτερη προσέγγιση και ισχύει αυτό που λέει ο nestoras για τον C1.

----------


## tgi

Δεν το θέλω για ups.... Το θέλω για την διόρθωση λειτουργίας δείκτη βενζίνης σε Citroen. Αυτό που θέλω είναι μετά το σβήσιμο του κινητήρα να δίνει με έναν ρελέ μια άλλη ωμική αντίσταση στον εγκέφαλο του αυτοκινήτου. Αυτό θέλω να κρατάει περίπου 1 min

Sent from my Be Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## nestoras

> Δεν το θέλω για ups.... Το θέλω για την διόρθωση λειτουργίας δείκτη βενζίνης σε Citroen. Αυτό που θέλω είναι μετά το σβήσιμο του κινητήρα να δίνει με έναν ρελέ μια άλλη ωμική αντίσταση στον εγκέφαλο του αυτοκινήτου. Αυτό θέλω να κρατάει περίπου 1 min
> 
> Sent from my Be Pro using Tapatalk



Τι αντισταση θα ειναι αυτη; Τιμη, watt; Θα την αποσυνδεεις εντελως; Μπορεις να κανεις ενα προχειρο σχηματικο για τη μεταβαση των αντιστασεων;

Εφοσον ειναι για αυτοκινητο ισως χρειαζεται να μπουν και καποια φιλτρα στην εισοδο τροφοδοσιας για να μην εχεις τυχαιες ενεργοποιησεις του ρελε. Αρα δε σε απασχολει η διαφορα χρονων. Για αρχη μπορεις να ξεκινησεις μεγαλωνοντας αρκετα την τιμη του C1. Μετα θα παιξεις με την τιμη του C2 και την αντισταση R2 εκφορτισης του  C2. Την αντισταση δε μπορεις να τη μεγαλωσεις παρα πολυ γιατι θα κανεις πιο εντονο το φαινομενο του "κλωτσηματος".

Καλο θα ηταν να προσθεσεις μια μικρη αντισταση εν σειρα με την D2 ωστε να περιορισεις καπως το ρευμα φορτισης του C1 οταν αυτος θα ειναι εντελως αδειος (πχ 33Ωhm).

----------


## tgi

Το φλοτερ παίζει μεταξύ 50ωμ και 350 ωμ. Θέλω κάθε φορά που δεν έχει τάση το ACC του αυτοκινήτου, να οπλίζει το ρελέ και να δίνει αντίσταση 350  ωμ στον εγκέφαλο του αυτοκινήτου. Οποιαδήποτε άλλη φάση στην λειτουργία του αυτοκινήτου, ο ρελες παραμένει μη οπλισμένος....

Sent from my Be Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## ezizu

> Το φλοτερ παίζει μεταξύ 50ωμ και 350 ωμ. Θέλω κάθε φορά που δεν έχει τάση το ACC του αυτοκινήτου, να οπλίζει το ρελέ και να δίνει αντίσταση 350  ωμ στον εγκέφαλο του αυτοκινήτου. Οποιαδήποτε άλλη φάση στην λειτουργία του αυτοκινήτου, ο ρελες παραμένει μη οπλισμένος....
> 
> Sent from my Be Pro using Tapatalk



Το παραπάνω, έτσι ακριβώς όπως το περιγράφεις (εννοώ χωρίς τη χρόνο καθυστέρηση που περιγράφεις στο πρώτο ποστ), μπορεί να γίνει πολύ απλά, με ένα κύκλωμα με τρία εξαρτήματα , το οποίο θα συνδεθεί στα ήδη υπάρχοντα καλώδια (θα τα κόψεις εννοείται και θα συνδέσεις το κύκλωμα), που πάνε από το φλοτέρ στον εγκέφαλο του αυτοκινήτου , προσθέτοντας επίσης δύο καλώδια με τα [+12V ACC] και [GND]:
α) ΄Ένα ρελέ  με πηνίο 12V dc (ΟΝ/ΟΝ , 6 επαφών)
β) μια δίοδο π.χ. 1Ν4004 
γ) μια αντίσταση 330Ω / 1W

Δες παρακάτω το σχέδιο:
ΡΕΛΕ for auto.JPG

----------


## tgi

δεν πρέπει να μένει σε κατάσταση ΟΝ μετά το κλείσιμο του ACC παραπάνω από 1 λεπτό!!!
Γιαυτό δεν κάνει αυτό το κύκλωμα!!!

----------


## nestoras

Ενα μεσο ρελε 12V, εχει αντισταση περιπου 150Ωhm.
Αυτο σημαινει οτι για να επιτυχεις μια σταθερα χρονου ιση με 60sec, χρειαζεσαι (στο περιπου και κατι παραπανω) χωρητικοτητα (πυκνωτη) χωρητικοτητας τουλαχιστον ιση με:

C1 = 60/150 = 0.4F

Η χωρητικοτητα αυτη δεν ειναι καθολου μικρη.

Νομιζω οτι πιο σωστη λυση ενα χρονικο delay off και μια μονιμη τροφοδοσια για το ρελε. Απο οτι καταλαβαινω χρειαζεσαι μεταγωγικη επαφη στο ρελε.

Θα σου σχεδιασω ενα κυκλωμα delay off με τρανζιστορς.

Ενδεχομενως να μπορεις να αποφυγεις τη μονιμη τροφοδοσια αν το κυκλωμα σχεδιαστει με mosfets αλλα δε θελω να το ριψοκινδυνεψω χωρις να εχω περισσοτερα στοιχεια για το κυκλωμα που παει στον εγκεφαλο.

----------


## tgi

κατ' αρχήν σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την προσφορά σου!!
Με βολεύει πολύ κάτι σε relay γιατί έτσι έχω σίγουρη και "στεγνή" επαφή !!! 
Επίσης, δεν με βολεύει καθόλου και δεν θέλω μόνιμη τροφοδοσία!
Δεν με βολεύει το mosfet γιατί δεν γνωρίζω το θέμα της εσωτερικής αντίστασης!!! 
Υπάρχει κάτι σε optical relay ή σε solid state με μεγάλη αντίσταση για να καταφέρω την μεγαλύτερη διάρκεια χρόνου????

----------


## nestoras

> κατ' αρχήν σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την προσφορά σου!!
> Με βολεύει πολύ κάτι σε relay γιατί έτσι έχω σίγουρη και "στεγνή" επαφή !!! 
> Επίσης, δεν με βολεύει καθόλου και δεν θέλω μόνιμη τροφοδοσία!
> Δεν με βολεύει το mosfet γιατί δεν γνωρίζω το θέμα της εσωτερικής αντίστασης!!! 
> Υπάρχει κάτι σε optical relay ή σε solid state με μεγάλη αντίσταση για να καταφέρω την μεγαλύτερη διάρκεια χρόνου????



Προς το παρόν δες αν μπορείς να πάρεις αυτό το ρελέ:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/10pcs-ORIG...oAAOSw2xRYT43J

ή ακόμη καλύτερα αυτό:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/V23026A100...IAAOSwOyJX-CAS

(ή να το αγοράσεις από ebay, το 2ο είναι αρκετά ποιο ακριβό αλλά έχει αντίσταση τυλίγματος 2250Ωhm ενώ το 1ο έχει 960Ωhm).

Υπάρχουν και στη mouser:
http://gr.mouser.com/ProductDetail/T...ZOEmdX0g%3d%3d

http://gr.mouser.com/ProductDetail/O...vR8yvE8lSdE%3d

οπότε υποθέτω ότι θα μπορέσει να στο φέρει κάποιο μαγαζί στην Αθήνα.
Κράτα το κύκλωμα που έχεις και άλλαξε απλά το ρελέ.
Μπορείς να μετρήσεις την ωμική αντίσταση από το ρελέ που έχεις τώρα και κάνεις τις δοκιμές σου;
Από τον λόγο των αντιστάσεων θα καταλάβεις περίπου και πόσο περισσότερο θα μένει οπλισμένο αν βάλεις τα ρελέ που σου πρότεινα παραπάνω.

Τα φθηνά solid state relay έχουν σχετικά μεγάλη αντίσταση στις "επαφές" εξόδου (συγκρίσιμη με τα 50Ωhm του αισθητηρίου σου) οπότε δε νομίζω να υπάρχουν φθηνές λύσεις σε solid state.

----------


## tgi

> ......
> Θα σου σχεδιασω ενα κυκλωμα delay off με τρανζιστορς.



Μπορείς να με βοηθήσεις?

----------


## nestoras

> Μπορείς να με βοηθήσεις?




Το μήνυμα σου το έγραψα πριν μου πεις ότι είναι αδύνατον να πάρεις σταθερή τροφοδοσία.
Δυστυχώς δε μπορούμε να παραβιάσουμε βασικές αρχές και να κρατάμε ένα ρελέ οπλισμένο μόνο με πυκνωτές για τόση ώρα που το θέλεις.

Αυτός ήταν κι ο λόγος που σου πρότεινα μετά να αλλάξεις το ρελέ σου σε κάποιο με μεγαλύτερη ωμική αντίσταση.

----------


## vasilllis

ρελε καστανιάς θα βοηθησει;

----------


## GR_KYROS

Με την προϋπόθεση ότι θα βρεις relay R2 μεγάλης αντίστασης, και παίζοντας με πυκνωτές το παρακάτω είναι απλοϊκό και λειτουργικό για την περίπτωση σου.
αρχείο λήψης.png
Και εάν θες πες μου τον λόγο αυτής της προσθήκης στο Citroen

----------


## tgi

> Και εάν θες πες μου τον λόγο αυτής της προσθήκης στο Citroen



http://autogasforum.gr/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=1495

----------


## tgi

> Με την προϋπόθεση ότι θα βρεις relay R2 μεγάλης αντίστασης, και παίζοντας με πυκνωτές το παρακάτω είναι απλοϊκό και λειτουργικό για την περίπτωση σου.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 70149



Λίγο δύσκολο αυτό που προτείνεις...
Σαν τάση έχω την ACC του αυτοκινήτου και φυσικά ΓΗ!
οπότε αυτό που προτείνεις, δεν βλέπω να παίζει!

----------


## GR_KYROS

Ίσως κάτι δεν έχω καταλάβει σωστά
Αλλά εάν έχεις δυνατότητα και μόνιμης τροφοδοσίας μπορείς να παίξεις έτσι
αρχείο λήψης.png

----------


## tgi

> Ίσως κάτι δεν έχω καταλάβει σωστά
> Αλλά εάν έχεις δυνατότητα και μόνιμης τροφοδοσίας μπορείς να παίξεις έτσι
> αρχείο λήψης.png



μπορείς να το κάνεις πιο απλα??? 
που βάζω τί??? Την ACC που την βάζω? στο in?
και το + του πρώτου ρελε????

----------


## GR_KYROS

Την ACC στο in
και μια μόνιμη τροφοδοσία στο +
αφού δεν θες να φορτώσεις την ACC

----------


## tgi

> Την ACC στο in
> και μια μόνιμη τροφοδοσία στο +
> αφού δεν θες να φορτώσεις την ACC



δεν έχω μόνιμη τροφοδοσία!!! 
έχω μονο την ACC και γή!

----------


## GR_KYROS

:Smile:  Ok οπότε το post 19

relay1 (in)
relay2

0 V
NC

12v
NC

0 V
NO delay

----------


## tgi

και η καθυστέρηση του 1 λεπτού που είναι?

----------


## GR_KYROS

NO delay - relay2 
Τάσο :Smile: 

και εξαρτάτε από την χωρητικότητα πυκνωτών

----------


## tgi

Το σχεδιάγραμμα του κυκλώματος που θέλω να υλοποιήσω είναι το παρακάτω : 
PowerOFF-Delay.GIF

Οποιος μπορεί να βοηθήσει.....

----------


## tgi

Καλημέρα ξανα σε όλους και καλό μήνα!!!
επειδή μπλέκετε πολύ το θέμα με το κύκλωμα, αποφάσησα να βάλω και άλλο ένα καλώδιο όπου θα έχει σταθερή ταση 12V
Πως λοιπόν μπορεί να διαμορφθωθεί το κύκλωμα αυτό :
power-loss-chatter-relay.png
να μπορεί να πάρει και την σταθερή τάση 12V και την τάση από ACC (πάλι 12V) και να έχει την παρακάτω συμπεριφορά??????
PowerOFF-Delay.GIF

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Kernel Panic

> Καλημέρα ξανα σε όλους και καλό μήνα!!!
> επειδή μπλέκετε πολύ το θέμα με το κύκλωμα, αποφάσησα να βάλω και άλλο ένα καλώδιο όπου θα έχει σταθερή ταση 12V
> Πως λοιπόν μπορεί να διαμορφθωθεί το κύκλωμα αυτό :
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 70184
> να μπορεί να πάρει και την σταθερή τάση 12V και την τάση από ACC (πάλι 12V) και να έχει την παρακάτω συμπεριφορά??????
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 70185
> 
> Ευχαριστώ



με δυο συμβιβασμούς το έχω εύκολο με ένα ΝΕ555.
1. την πρώτη φορά που θα δώσεις τάση στο ΝΕ555 θα εκτελέσει όλη την λειτουργία και θα οπλίσει το ρελε για τον χρόνο που έχεις καθορίσει, 
2. για τον ποιο πάνω λόγο θα πρέπει να είναι συνεχώς υπο τάση με κατανάλωση λίγα mA (χωρίς το ρελε)
πες αν είσαι ο.κ.

----------


## tgi

> με δυο συμβιβασμούς το έχω εύκολο είναι με ένα ΝΕ555.
> 1. την πρώτη φορά που θα δώσεις τάση στο ΝΕ555 θα εκτελέσει όλη την λειτουργία και θα οπλίσει το ρελε για τον χρόνο που έχεις καθορίσει, 
> 2. για τον ποιο πάνω λόγο θα πρέπει να είναι συνεχώς υπο τάση με κατανάλωση λίγα mA (χωρίς το ρελε)
> πες αν είσαι ο.κ.



δηλαδή μου λες ότι την πρώτη φορά που θα το βάλω σε συνεχόμενο ρεύμα και ACC (οχι ACC) θα κλείσει ο relay και θα γυρίσει στην κατάσταση NO όταν περάσει 1 λεπτό αφού υπάρχει 0V στο ACC.
Στην συνέχεια όταν ξανα το ACC αποκτήσει τάση 12V τότε το relay δεν θα οπλίσει και θα οπλίσει όταν γυρίσει σε 0V το ACC για 1 λεπτό!
και θα λειτουργεί έτσι για πάντα έως χαθεί η τάση 12V από το καλώδιο που δίνει διαρκώς τάση στο κύκλωμα.

Αν είναι έτσι, τότε μπορείς να μου υποδείξεις κύκλωμα?

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Kernel Panic

NE555_Delay.png

Επισημαίνω ότι το κύκλωμα θεωρητικά δουλεύει, αλλά δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει στη πράξη, 
Επειδή η χρήση του προορίζετε για αυτοκίνητο, ίσως χρειαστεί κάποιο είδος φίλτρου στην τροφοδοσία.

Στα 12v συνδέεις την μόνιμη τάση, στο IN το ACC, ο χρόνος ρυθμίζετε από το TR1 και C2, η R1 (22k) μπορεί να παραληφθεί.
To Relay είναι τύπου DPDT (double-pole) ώστε όταν οπλίζει να ανάβει ένα Led για ένδειξη, μπορεί κάλλιστα να αντικατασταθεί με ένα SPDT (Single Pole) και η αντίσταση R3 του Led συνδεθεί στο pin 3 του NE555
Στις θέσεις A B  C συνδέεις τις αντιστάσεις που θέλεις.
Την πρώτη φορά που θα πάρει τάση το NE555 θα εκτελέσει όλο τον κύκλο (άσχετα αν είναι ή δεν είναι συνδεδεμένο το ACC), μετά θα λειτουργεί ακριβώς όπως το θες.

καλή επιτυχία

----------


## tgi

Καλημέρα σε όλους ξανά!!!
Μόλις γύρισα από διακοπές, γιαυτό και χαθηκα!
Υπάρχει η δυνατότητα αγαπητέ kernel Panic να μου το φτιάξεις σε μια πακετούλα αυτό και να σου πληρώσω τα υλικά και τον κόπο σου???
Αν δεν μπορείς, υπάρχει κανένας από το forum να το κατασκευάσει?

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Panoss

Τάσο πάρα πολλοί μπορούν να στο φτιάξουν σ' αυτό το φόρουμ, κι εγώ, αλλά θα σου βγει πανάκριβο, οπότε δεν σε συμφέρει.
Εξάλλου όπως λέει κι ο Kernel Panic, δεν έχει δοκιμαστεί, άρα μπορεί να στο φτιάξει κάποιος *σωστά* αλλά να μη δουλεύει (επειδή *ίσως* χρειάζεται κάποιες αλλαγές το σχέδιο). Σε μια τέτοια περίπτωση τι θα του πεις; Μου το έφτιαξες λάθος, δεν σε πληρώνω;
Οπότε πρέπει να το φτιάξεις μόνος σου.
Ξεκίνα κατεβάζοντας το Eagle και βρες μερικά tutorials.

----------


## tgi

Καλημέρα σε όλους
Κατ' αρχάς σας ευχαριστώ όλους για την βοήθειά σας τόσο στο θέμα σχεδίου και κυκλώματος όσο και ψυχολογική και παρότρυνσης στο να το φτιάξω.
Τελικά κατάφερα και το έφτιαξα και λειτουργεί άψογα!!!
Τώρα πλέον ο δείκτης βενζίνης δείχνει σωστά που είναι η στάθμη της βενζίνης ... είχα πρόβλημα εδώ και 8 χρόνια (από τότε που έβαλα υγραέριο στο αυτοκίνητο) και τώρα μου έλυσε τα χέρια το κύκλωμα!

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------

mikemtb (30-09-17)

----------


## Kernel Panic

> Καλημέρα σε όλους
> Κατ' αρχάς σας ευχαριστώ όλους για την βοήθειά σας τόσο στο θέμα σχεδίου και κυκλώματος όσο και ψυχολογική και παρότρυνσης στο να το φτιάξω.
> Τελικά κατάφερα και το έφτιαξα και λειτουργεί άψογα!!!
> Τώρα πλέον ο δείκτης βενζίνης δείχνει σωστά που είναι η στάθμη της βενζίνης ... είχα πρόβλημα εδώ και 8 χρόνια (από τότε που έβαλα υγραέριο στο αυτοκίνητο) και τώρα μου έλυσε τα χέρια το κύκλωμα!
> 
> Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ



Χαίρομαι που είσαι ακόμη ένας ευχαριστημένος "πελάτης"

----------


## Panoss

Ωραίος Τάσο! Με το Eagle το σχεδίασες; Και την πλακέτα με φωτοευαίσθητη ή με 'σιδέρωμα';
Είδες που δεν ήταν τόσο δύσκολο τελικά; 
Και πλέον όποιο κύκλωμα θες το φτιάχνεις μόνος σου χωρίς να καταφεύγεις σε πανάκριβες λύσεις όπως να στο φτιάξει κάποιος άλλος.
Εκτός αν είσαι Κροίσος, οπότε να σου στείλω το λογαριασμό μου  :Lol: .

----------


## tgi

> Ωραίος Τάσο! Με το Eagle το σχεδίασες; Και την πλακέτα με φωτοευαίσθητη ή με 'σιδέρωμα';
> Είδες που δεν ήταν τόσο δύσκολο τελικά; 
> Και πλέον όποιο κύκλωμα θες το φτιάχνεις μόνος σου χωρίς να καταφεύγεις σε πανάκριβες λύσεις όπως να στο φτιάξει κάποιος άλλος.
> Εκτός αν είσαι Κροίσος, οπότε να σου στείλω το λογαριασμό μου .



Όχι, το έφτιαξα με διάτρητη πλακέτα μιας και ήταν λίγα και απλά εξαρτήματα.


Sent from my mobile phone using Tapatalk

----------


## Panoss

> Όχι, το έφτιαξα με διάτρητη πλακέτα



Σε διάτρητη; :W00t:  Αμαρτωλέ!!!666!!
Τέσπα, σε σχωρνάω. :Lol:

----------

